# Pics of People on their BD Bikes.....



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm about to drop the cash for a LeChamp Titanium....but I can't find a single picture on the net of anyone actually on one of these bikes. I'd like to see someone on it in the hoods and in the drops to get an idea how the semi-compact frame is in action. If anyone has pics of them on a LeChampion Titanium bike, please post....

...and, what the heck, anyone else who wants to post some BD action pics, this could be a cool thread.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

It's not a LeChampion and it's not titanium, but it's still a Moto.

For reference, I am 6'3", 34" pant inseam, ~35-35.5" cycling inseam, riding a 58cm Super Strada (same geo as Sprint. etc. bikes). The headtube length is 13cm (not provided in geo specs).

Hoods:









Drops:


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

The more I see Johnny's new bike the more I am jealous of the fact that I haven't put mine together yet. Too busy setting up the windsor tourist.


----------

